# Netflix down this evening



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well, this can't be good. Netflix has been offline all evening. If you have a Apple TV, don't try to use it. It locks up the device for several seconds.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

A quick Google search shows many reports of Neflix being down last night - you were not alone.

Here's their Twitter link:

http://twitter.com/Netflixhelps

As of this AM (March 23) the page has messages about the outage and their progress while fixing the issue.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Last Friday night I was doing a NetFlix Parks and Recreation season 2 marathon for my self when at about 9:38PM it kept stopping and loading and then nothing. I gave up after 15 minutes of trying to get it to stream again, my thought was too many users were on at that time and it overloaded the system.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> A quick Google search shows many reports of Neflix being down last night - you were not alone.
> 
> Here's their Twitter link:
> 
> ...


And more on this

Netflix suffers temporary website outage today (fixed!), permanent Dexter outage this summer
http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/22/netflix-suffers-temporary-website-outage-today-permanent-dexter/


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I got this email from them last night:

*+++++++++++++++++++++

We're sorry you may have had trouble watching instantly* 

Dear xxxxxxxx,

Recently you may have had trouble instantly watching TV episodes or movies due to technical issues.

We are sorry for the inconvenience this may have caused. If you attempted and were unable to instantly watch TV episodes or movies yesterday, click on this account specific link in the next 7 days to apply a credit to your next billing statement. [[Link removed]] The credit will be 3% of our $7.99 a month plan that lets our members instantly watch unlimited TV episodes and movies. Credit can only be applied once.

Ready to start watching again? Check out our latest selection. [[Link removed]] 

Again, we apologize for any inconvenience and thank you for your understanding. If you need further assistance, please call us at 1-866-923-0898.

â€"The Netflix Team

*+++++++++++++++++++++*


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> I got this email from them last night:
> 
> *+++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> ...


Got mine this AM also, what a great company to give credit like this out.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I think it's great they did that. Netflix has a long standing reputation for satisfying their customers. Just wish the power and water companies would do the same.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> I think it's great they did that. Netflix has a long standing reputation for satisfying their customers. Just wish the power and water companies would do the same.


Agreed - I hate it when my water stops streaming..........


----------

